

Elon Musk on the future of the future - akandiah
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/02/elon-musk-on-the-future-of-the-future/

======
cribbageisfun
Elon Musk is really awesome. Coming up with 3 products in completely different
industries. Especially electric cars and rockets. Amazing.

